# Oh Boy!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Houston,
Tx, Us 01/18/2008 12:18 A.m. Departure Scan Houston,
Tx, Us 01/17/2008 11:18 P.m. Arrival Scan Dallas/ft. Worth A/p,
Tx, Us 01/17/2008 6:02 P.m. Departure Scan 01/17/2008 11:18 A.m. Arrival Scan Newark,
Nj, Us 01/17/2008 7:52 A.m. Departure Scan 01/17/2008 4:44 A.m. Arrival Scan Secaucus,
Nj, Us 01/17/2008 3:46 A.m. Departure Scan 01/17/2008 12:59 A.m. Arrival Scan Maspeth,
Ny, Us 01/17/2008 12:20 A.m. Departure Scan Maspeth,
Ny, Us 01/16/2008 9:48 P.m. Origin Scan Us 01/16/2008 10:19 P.m. Billing Information Received


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You need to see "out for delivery!"


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, and the Comical showed a postcard yesterday that was 'finally' delivered about 50 yrs. later....now, hold your breath until it arrives.

BTW, what are you waiting for that has you so excited?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I hope you are there to receive it.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It's kind of like being a kid again on Christmas eve. I'm going to BBSP tomorrow afternoon for sure, maybe morning also. I'll have to see if I feel like getting out there and walking around in the cold.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Weather service calls for sun in the afternoon tomorrow, but cold...guess Ill have to wait and see what ya get...Me no likey cold. :smile: Ill be by the fireplace.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I am waiting on a lens and it is out for delivery. Unfortunately now, it looks like I am not going to make it home from work in time to be there to sign for it. I came in at 4:30am this morning to make sure I had all of my work done so I could leave at 3:00pm. Due to various stupid machine and mold problems today it does not look too promising. That just means I will have to go down and pick it up tomorrow. I guess I can bepatient enough to wait one more day. Boooooooooooooo.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Heck, my UPS guy just leaves it on the porch and claims I signed for it. That is why I prefer to have things delivered to my office.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Usually when I order from Adorama or Amazon, they do not require signature. B&H does though on items over a certain dollar amount. At least that's what they told me. That's ok. I'd rather they did not leave that kind of stuff on my front porch anyway. I'll survive.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Delivery was attempted yesterday 40 minutes before anyone was home Now I can't pick it up until Monday. That is the 24-70mm though. The 70-200mm is still supposed to deliver today so maybe I'll have something to play with this weekend. We'll see. Good weather for it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck!


----------

